# pike



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

went to a friends house today in milton, he just got back last week from afganastan, he showed me a pic of a pike he caught in a creek behind his house.creek runs into blackwater. anyone ever catch a pike around here before I did not know we had them in florida thought that was strange.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've caught a couple in Blackwater

"Chain Pickerel"

http://daybreak.hubpages.com/hub/chain-pickerel

Jim


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

thats it you learn something new eveyday


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

more commonly called the jackfish in lower alabama.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Chain pickeral, grass pickeral, and I believe red eye pickeral all reside in the south. In Missouri we have all three but also northern pike and muskie. The first 3 are good tasting fish but on all pike you have to filet out the Y bones


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have caught a number of 'jacks' in the Choctawhatchee River and connecting creeks and lakes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a member on here who holds or held the world record for CP.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

A buddy and I caught a lot of pike while living in ALASKA. They are a good time. Jack fish are a blast. I have herd of ppl eating them but say they are boney.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Have to know how to clean a pike correctly thats for sure.hU


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

We always cleaned them by dicing up the fillets so that the bones fry in. All in all they are a really good tasting fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

marmidor said:


> A buddy and I caught a lot of pike while living in ALASKA. They are a good time. Jack fish are a blast. I have herd of ppl eating them but say they are boney.


Best tasting fish in the river as long as you gash them first...


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Best tasting fish in the river as long as you gash them first...


 whats gash mean?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Donut slayer said:


> whats gash mean?


To gash them you need to scale and gut them first; and then fillet them on each side. Then cut/gash vertical cuts from head to tail on the fillet. Then come back with horizontal cuts across the vertical cuts this will cut up all the little tiny bones. The fry them in some hot grease and enjoy. Its really easy with an electric knife.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

She caught this one a couple of years ago on east river while striper fishing.





Jimmy


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow. That's a heck of a pickerel!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never seen one that large come from the river.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice one


----------

